# Σκωτία ή Σκοτία κ.ο.κ.



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ, πάλι έχω ένα άλλο ψιλοπροβληματάκι: Τον Χιουμ, για παράδειγμα, θα τον πω Σκο(ω)τσέζο φιλόσοφο όπως κάνει η Βίκι; Αμ' έλα που προτιμώ το _Σκώτος!_ Κι εκεί το όμικρον δεν κολλάει με τίποτα γιατί γίνεται έρεβος...
> 
> (Και σε βιβλίο που διαδραματίζεται το 1800φεύγα, η επιμελήτρια μού διόρθωσε όλους τους Σκώτους και τους έκανε Σκοτσέζους. Τούρκος έγινα! :devil:
> Όπως και να το κάνουμε, η κατάληξη -έζος, -έζα είναι ένα κλικ πιο κάτω στο ρέτζιστερ. Όχι;



Αφού διορθώσαμε τους _Σάξονες_, που πρέπει να τους γράφουμε με -_ο_- είτε έχουμε απλοποίηση είτε όχι, αφού το λατινικό -_o_- είναι βραχύ, τι θα κάνουμε με τους _Σκώτους / Σκότους_ και τη _Σκωτία / Σκοτία_;

Οι απλοποιητές έχουν _Σκοτία - Σκότος - Σκοτσέζος_ (Μείζον), _σκοτσέζικος_ (ΛΚΝ), _Σκοτσέζος - Σκοτσέζα - σκοτσέζικος_ (ΝΕΛ).

Τα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικογραφίας προτιμούν τις γραφές με -_ω_- αν και αναφέρουν και τις απλοποιημένες. Το -_ω_- αποδίδει κάποιο μακρό -_o_- της λατινικής και με -_ω_- το ξέραμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Γιατί; Γιατί εμείς το πήραμε καθυστερημένα, τότε που στα υστερολατινικά το -_o_- ήταν μακρό. Όταν το πήραν οι Άγγλοι, ήταν βραχύ στα λατινικά (Scotti), και οι Άγγλοι έγραφαν _Scott_~. Ακόμα και στον Τσόσερ (Τσώσερ, αν προτιμάτε) ήταν _Scottes_. Εμείς όμως μεταγράψαμε πολύ αργότερα, από _Scōtus_.

Στο etymonline:
*Scot* O.E. _Scottas_ (pl.) "inhabitants of Ireland, Irishmen," from L.L. _Scotti_ (c.400), of uncertain origin, perhaps from Celtic (but answering to no known tribal name; Ir. Scots appears to be a Latin borrowing). The name followed the Irish tribe which invaded Scotland after the Romans withdrew from Britain in 423 C.E., and after the time of Alfred the Great the O.E. word described Irish who had settled in the northwest of Britain.

OED:
[OE. *_Scot_, pl. _Scottas_, ad. late L. _Scottus_; first in writers of c 400. Late Latin had a variant _Scōtus_ (cf. med.Gr. _Σκῶτος_), which became the usual form in med.L. A third form, _Scŏtus_, may perh. be inferred from the ON. _Skotar_ pl., though the examples of it in med. Latin verse are prob. mere mistakes. [...] ]

Δυστυχώς, προτιμούν κάποιοι τη γραφή _Σκωτσέζος_ για λόγους ομοιομορφίας, αν και προέρχεται από ιταλικό _scozzese_.

Προφανώς ανήκει στις περιπτώσεις «Κάνε ό,τι σε φωτίσει ο μεγαλοδύναμος».


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Για την ορθογραφία των _Σκοτία, Σκοτσέζος, σκοτσέζικος_ κτλ θα διαβάσετε μεταξύ άλλων και στο σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου, κάτω από τον προκλητικό τίτλο:
*
Είχαν γυναίκες παλιότερα οι Σκοτσέζοι;*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/26/scot/


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2014)

Σε σχέση με το παλιότερό σου σχόλιο και με το παράθεμα από το OED, εγώ δεν βρήκα med.Gr. Σκώτος στο TLG (που πιάνει πια και την... μεθαλωτική περίοδο).


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Μια από τις πρώτες αναφορές μπορεί να είναι αυτή η εκκλησιαστική ιστορία του 1783.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=sgx...C4AQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="Σκωτοι"&f=false


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2014)

Το ζήτημα της προφύλαξης από (όχι ένα αλλά δύο!) κοινά ουσιαστικά (σκοτία= 1. το σκοτάδι | 2. αρχιτεκτονικό μέλος) συνηγορούν υπέρ της διατήρησης του ωμέγα.

Αυτός είναι κατ' εμέ ο σπουδαίος λόγος και όχι άλλος (όχι δηλαδή να αντιστοιχηθεί το λατινικό ο μακρόν με ελληνικό ωμέγα).

Υ.Γ. Αναζητώ παραλληλίες με την απόδοση άλλων εθνο- ή τοπωνυμίων και η σοδειά είναι φτωχή. Υπάρχει μια φυλή στη Βρετανία που λέγονταν Attecoti αλλά δεν έχουν αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά. Και υπάρχει μια μικρή ρωμαϊκή επαρχία πάνω στις Άλπεις που λεγότανε Alpes Cottiae, τοπωνύμιο από ανθρωπωνύμιο βγαλμένο (Κόττιος ο βασιλιάς τους), που αποδόθηκε Άλπεις Κόττιαι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Ο Σαραντάκος αναφέρει ότι το λεξικό της Πρωίας έχει το θηλυκό _*η Σκωτίς*_. Περιέργως, στο λήμμα _Τούρκος_ έχει *τούρκισσα* και *τουρκάλα* και δεν λέει ότι υπήρχε και η *Τουρκίς*. 

Απολαύστε το γύμνασμα ΠΑ΄.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=FL5BAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA190#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Marinos (Mar 26, 2014)

Καταπληκτικό το γύμνασμα! Οι Σκώτοι γενναιότεροι και πλέον φίλεργοι των Άγγλων, οι Πολωνοί φιγουρατζήδες, και οι Τουρκίδες ωραιότεραι των Ελληνίδων. Όσο για τους Μαλτέζους, άστα να πάνε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2014)

Earion said:


> Το ζήτημα της προφύλαξης από (όχι ένα αλλά δύο!) κοινά ουσιαστικά (σκοτία= 1. το σκοτάδι | 2. αρχιτεκτονικό μέλος) συνηγορούν υπέρ της διατήρησης του ωμέγα.
> 
> Αυτός είναι κατ' εμέ ο σπουδαίος λόγος και όχι άλλος (όχι δηλαδή να αντιστοιχηθεί το λατινικό ο μακρόν με ελληνικό ωμέγα).



Μπορείς να επικαλεστείς και ένα άλλο επιχείρημα, που θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί «το επιχείρημα της Ιαπωνίας». Αφορά ξένα εξελληνισμένα τοπωνύμια που πήραν το μακρό τους για να θυμίζουν κάποια ελληνική κατάληξη, π.χ. η Ιαπωνία, η Λαπωνία και η Πολωνία θυμίζουν τη Λακωνία. (Αυτό το κλέος δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το αποδώσουμε στη Λετονία και την Εσθονία, τη Σαξονία και την Παταγονία.) Τις ξέρουμε έτσι τόσον καιρό που δεν είναι εύκολο να τις ξεσυνηθίσουμε. Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη είναι η ιστορία της _Σκωτίας_, αν και κανένας δεν έχει πει ότι τη γράφουμε έτσι για να μας θυμίζει τη Βοιωτία. Η συνήθεια είναι ένα πολύ πιο ισχυρό επιχείρημα από την ορθογραφική σχέση με τη _σκοτία_ σε οποιαδήποτε σημασία της — αυτή η δεύτερη έχει την αξία που θα είχε π.χ. το επιχείρημα ότι απλοποιημένη η Ιαπωνία θα κινδύνευε να μπερδευτεί με την _απονία_.


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2014)

Το επιχείρημα της Ιαπωνίας δεν το επικαλούμαι, γιατί, όπως εξήγησα κι εκεί, η κατάληξη —ones, που δίνει ονόματα λαών (και χωρών) τόσο στα λατινικά όσο και στα ελληνικά, έχει δώσει ονόματα και με όμικρον και με ωμέγα (Μακεδονία, αλλά Λακωνία). Η κατάληξη επαμφοτερίζει.

Ότι η συνήθεια είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρός παράγοντας από τη λογική είναι δυστυχώς παγκόσμια συνθήκη σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις του ανθρώπινου βίου. Και σ’ αυτό σκοντάφτουν όλες οι προσπάθειες για εξορθολογισμό της ορθογραφίας. 


Μου άρεσε κι εμένα το γύμνασμα ΠΑ΄. Ήταν ευκαιρία να θυμηθώ εθνώνυμα που έπαψαν πια να υπάρχουν (Οθωμανίς !), αλλά και στερεότυπα που ακόμα ισχύουν (οι Πολωνοί είναι καλοί τεχνίτες —το θυμηθήκαμε με τον Πολωνό υδραυλικό—, αι Τουρκίδες ωραιότεραι των Ελληνίδων —φυσικά, αφού στις Τουρκάλες μετράει και τις Τσερκέζες!)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Καταπληκτικό το γύμνασμα! Οι Σκώτοι γενναιότεροι και πλέον φίλεργοι των Άγγλων, οι Πολωνοί φιγουρατζήδες, και οι Τουρκίδες ωραιότεραι των Ελληνίδων. Όσο για τους Μαλτέζους, άστα να πάνε.


Βρε τους δόλιους τους Μαλτέζους! 



daemod's note: αυτονόμηση της Μάλτας στο νήμα http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14686.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2014)

_The Scotsman:_
*Scottish independence: Scotland votes No*

(Αφού χάσαμε όλη την ιστορία, τουλάχιστον να έχουμε κάπου την κατάληξη....)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Εγώ «έχασα» την ιστορία επειδή δεν με απασχόλησε πολύ. Ήταν λίγο θρίλερ, αλλά δεν είχα καμιά αμφιβολία ότι στο τέλος οι αποσχιστικές τάσεις θα έβρισκαν το ποσοστό που τους άξιζε (και πολύ πήραν).



Αν βέβαια είχα δει αυτό το exit poll στο CNN μπορεί να είχα ανησυχήσει (για τα μαθηματικά του CNN):








http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231348940


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2014)

Παραιτήθηκε ο πρωθυπουργός της Σκωτίας Αλεξ Σάλμοντ μετά το «όχι» στην ανεξαρτησία

Τι θα κάνει τώρα; Χμμ.., μια ιδέα θα ήταν να συνεχίσει το όραμα του Πλοιάρχου Γκραντ. Να ιδρύσει μια σκωτσέζικη αποικία στον Ειρηνικό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2014)

Η είδηση είναι ότι δήλωσε ότι θα παραιτηθεί το Νοέμβριο, μετά το συνέδριο του κόμματος, που θα εκλέξει τον αντικαταστάτη του. Μόνο εμένα ξαφνιάζει ο αόριστος του τίτλου;

Υποθέτω ότι τώρα μετά τον κύριο Σολομό* θα αναλάβει την πρωθυπουργία η κυρία Μουρούνα, ώστε να συνεχιστεί η ιχθυολογική θεματολογία στα κοινά της χώρας. 

*To επίθετο Salmond είναι βέβαια πατρωνυμικό και βγαίνει απο τον Σολομώντα, αλλά οι συνειρμοί- συνειρμοί


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2014)

Τους ίδιους ακριβώς συνειρμούς μ’ εσένα, SBE, έκαναν και οι Ζακυθηνοί όταν συνέδεσαν το όνομα της οικογένειας των Σολωμών (της οποίας η απώτερη καταγωγή κρατούσε από τους Σαλαμόν της Σητείας) με το ψάρι σολομό. Αυτή η παρετυμολογία είναι ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους το οικόσημο των Σολωμών εικονίζει ένα ψάρι σολομό, και είναι εντελώς άσχετο με το οικόσημο των αρχόντων Σαλαμόν της Βενετίας. Φυσικά το όνομα προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Salamone, δηλαδή Σολομών.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Υποθέτω ότι τώρα μετά τον κύριο Σολομό* θα αναλάβει την πρωθυπουργία η κυρία Μουρούνα, ώστε να συνεχιστεί η ιχθυολογική θεματολογία στα κοινά της χώρας.


:lol::lol: Salmond, Sturgeon, the Fisher King, impotent and reduced to fishing only. Salmon, of course.



Earion said:


> Τους ίδιους ακριβώς συνειρμούς μ’ εσένα, SBE, έκαναν και οι Ζακυθηνοί όταν συνέδεσαν το όνομα της οικογένειας των Σολωμών (της οποίας η απώτερη καταγωγή κρατούσε από τους Σαλαμόν της Σητείας) με το ψάρι σολομό. Αυτή η παρετυμολογία είναι ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους το οικόσημο των Σολωμών εικονίζει ένα ψάρι σολομό, και είναι εντελώς άσχετο με το οικόσημο των αρχόντων Σαλαμόν της Βενετίας. Φυσικά το όνομα προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Salamone, δηλαδή Σολομών.



_The Salmon of Doubt_ and the Salmon of Knowledge, along with Solomon the Wise.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2014)

Earion said:


> Φυσικά το όνομα προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Salamone, δηλαδή Σολομών.



Τώρα εγώ φταίω που θυμήθηκα με τι πάει το εθνικό ποτό της Σκωτίας;


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τώρα εγώ φταίω που θυμήθηκα με τι πάει το εθνικό ποτό της Σκωτίας;
> ...



Salamone the Wiser.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 29, 2014)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Αναζητώ παραλληλίες με την απόδοση άλλων εθνο- ή τοπωνυμίων και η σοδειά είναι φτωχή. Υπάρχει μια φυλή στη Βρετανία που λέγονταν Attecoti αλλά δεν έχουν αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά. Και υπάρχει μια μικρή ρωμαϊκή επαρχία πάνω στις Άλπεις που λεγότανε Alpes Cottiae, τοπωνύμιο από ανθρωπωνύμιο βγαλμένο (Κόττιος ο βασιλιάς τους), που αποδόθηκε Άλπεις Κόττιαι.



Just read this fascinating post by Earion and decided to search for more info on that (Roman times?) British tribe called _Attecoti_, a name that comes with as many spelling variants as the conjectures surrounding their history!

Of possible import:
*
Re Attecoti*
The discovery of a contemporary funerary dedication to a soldier of the "unit of Atecutti" (emended from "Ategutti") at *Thessalonica*, in the Roman Diocese of Illyricum, supports this reconstruction,[3][4] as the Notitia Dignitatum places one Atecotti unit in that diocese.

*Re historical ethnonyms and toponyms in Greek*
Κόττιαι ή Κοττιαίαι Άλπεις
Lexikon historias kai geōgraphias dialambanon perilēpsin tēs historias, physikēn kai politikēn chōrographian, tous vious tōn megalōn andrōn, tous mythous kai tas paradoseis pantōn tōn ethnōn apo tōn archaiotatōn chronōn mechri tou nyn, Volume 3 (Google eBook)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Το _Λεξικόν Ιστορίας και Γεωγραφίας_ του Βουτυρά βρίσκεται εδώ:
http://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/metadata/0/b/d/metadata-02-0000248.tkl
Δυστυχώς μόνον οι πέντε από εννέα τόμους.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 30, 2014)

I've already provided that resource, Nickel. 
View all 9 volumes on Google, searchable in Greek here:

Earion dear, I looked up that tribe's name (_Αττεκότιοι_), but no luck. 
Try again using different spellings (Ατεγούτοι?)
Meantime, there's lots on the Cottian Alps, under the entry ΑΛΠΕΙΣ.

Caveat: You may be surprised at how some toponyms have been rendered in Greek. E.g., New Hampshire [nyoo *hamp*-sher] = Νέα Αμψιχίρη 

You'll also find:
-- _Lexikon tōn endoxōn andrōn tēs historias tōn epistēmōn, tōn armatōn, tēs politikēs kai tōn hōraiōn technōn 
_-- _Neos atlas geōgraphikos epi tē vasei tōn kalliterōn Gallikōn ..._

All of the above resources plus more are viewable/searchable for free on Google Play (which is more navigable). 
Here's a list of available books

Enjoy!


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> I've already provided that resource, Nickel.
> View all 9 volumes on Google, searchable in Greek here:



What I provided was actually a different link to five accessible volumes of the Lexicon. I'm afraid none of my Google Book links allow me access to any of the Lexicon volumes there. Google has all nine volumes, all of them "No preview". If you have links that do not say "No preview", I'd be happy to see them.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> If you have links that do not say "No preview", I'd be happy to see them.


Sorry to hear that, Nickel. Have you tried Google Play yet? 

If not, scroll up and click on my last link "list of available books." You may have to sign up first.
Good luck to you!


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

...
Πάμε εκεί, κλικάρουμε στο εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου που θέλουμε, στην οθόνη που εμφανίζεται κλικάρουμε το κουμπί ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και μετά το κουμπί *Ανάγνωση*, οπότε μπορούμε να το ξεφυλλίσουμε, να διαβάσουμε και να κάνουμε αναζήτηση. Στο πισί όλα αυτά. Σε Ανδροειδές, θα δω αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

To Google Play έχει έναν μόνο τόμο. Εδώ είναι τα ανεξήγητα: γιατί στο Google Books έχει όλους τους τόμους, όλους κλειστούς. Βιβλίων του 19ου αιώνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Με την ανάδειξη της Στέρτζον στην ηγεσία του SNP, οι αγγλόφωνοι τιτλατζήδες βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να δώσουν τα ρέστα τους. Ο μπαξές διαθέτει από _Sturgeon replaces Salmond_ μέχρι _New flavour in Scotland as Sturgeon replaces Salmond_...


----------

